# Application processed sent today via bluedart



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

My mrs finally got the text from VFS saying application couriered to the bluedart office near our home address, she will collect it tomorrow inshallah1

My worries again are the last payslip date was over 28 days(3-4 days over) will my application have failed on that particular reason? Can the ECO fail me just on that even though everything else will be perfectly fine?

Is it a good sign that the ECO didnt contact me or my mrs for any type of evidence required nor did they get in touch with my employer to verify my work place or any payslips/employment letters?

They only mentioned in the text that "your application has been processed and sent via blue dart (DHL) on 04.04.13" now I hear some one say that's how they send messages in India but really is there anything to worry about?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes, your visa can be refused based on your payslip being over 28 days. It doesn't really mean anything that they didn't contact you or your employer or your wife.

Good luck!


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

The great thing is you'll have an answer tomorrow. The challenge now is this is a very stressful 24 hours to wait.

It really could go either way, not being contacted hasn't had much meaning one way or the other lately.

Good luck. 

M


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello mate,
First of all good luck for tomorrow! My question is when did you apply? When did you pay the online fee and made online application? What was the date of your last payslip?
I hope you will get good news. Please keep us informed with the outcome.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

The very, very best of good luck for tomorrow, pt1988. Let us know the outcome if you can.


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ooooh nervous times, keeping everything crossed for you  
Good luck


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

erhnaks said:


> Hello mate,
> First of all good luck for tomorrow! My question is when did you apply? When did you pay the online fee and made online application? What was the date of your last payslip?
> I hope you will get good news. Please keep us informed with the outcome.


online application date 17.1.13 FEE PAID IN CASH ON THE DAY 22.1.13


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

pt1988 said:


> online application date 17.1.13 FEE PAID IN CASH ON THE DAY 22.1.13


And what was your last payslip date and are there 6 months payslip's and bank statements 
Thanks.


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

21.12.12 last payslip, no applied using cat B 12 months payslips and bank statements

note my last 6 payslup was about 2000k but i stil chose to apply using catb suggested by joppa


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

I dont think they will mess around with +2 or 3 days. It looks OK! Inshallah you will get the visa tomorrow.


----------



## dref (Mar 1, 2013)

I think you should be alright, as someone has already said 2 or 3 days doesn't matter. I've been reading on other forums people had all the documents 100% right and they still refused their visa. Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

hi dref - where any reasons stated for refusals? Am I allowed to ask the name of the forum?


----------



## dref (Mar 1, 2013)

ahidges said:


> hi dref - where any reasons stated for refusals? Am I allowed to ask the name of the forum?


I can paste you the link if im not breaking the forums rule, can someone please tell me if its ok to paste the link?
I been reading forums nearly three years now and seen many solicitors about immigration.


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Any new PT? We are still waiting i hope you got a good news my friend!


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

She has her visa granted!!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What fantastic news!! I've been checking back here all morning! I'm thrilled for you both!


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

pt1988 said:


> She has her visa granted!!


PT1988 its not over yet. First of all congrats. Masallah big relief for you and your partner. Now could you please provide us with the information you submit them about your evidence. How long you work for the company. And what was your income? Have supplied 6 months bank and payslips? And any contract from employer and letter? And lastly did you submit P60? 
Thanks and may allah bless you and your partner!


----------



## dref (Mar 1, 2013)

pt1988 said:


> She has her visa granted!!


Congratulations and good luck for the future.


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Visa was issued on the 3rd so all in all 49 working days and 51 working days to get to us lol

Visa is for about 3 years, why not for 5 years after the rule change guys?


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

erhnaks said:


> PT1988 its not over yet. First of all congrats. Masallah big relief for you and your partner. Now could you please provide us with the information you submit them about your evidence. How long you work for the company. And what was your income? Have supplied 6 months bank and payslips? And any contract from employer and letter? And lastly did you submit P60?
> Thanks and may allah bless you and your partner!


Ive been working for 3 & half years, applied using catb 12 months payslips & bank statements, submitted all you listed and yes last 2 p60s, thanks for all the good words


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

PT1988 have you submit P60 when you applied your application first time and how long you working for your company?


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Just the same time we submit the replies. Sorry mate


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

erhnaks said:


> PT1988 have you submit P60 when you applied your application first time and how long you working for your company?


I could have applied using cata as I qualified but preferred the safer option with 12 months payslips


----------

